# Text an eine Sinuskurve anpassen?



## Phreak (27. Juni 2001)

Hi,
Ich hab das Problem, dass ich einen Text exakt unterhalb einer Sinuskurve anpassen möchte, die ich mittels Verzerrung-Schwingungen erstellt hab.
Und nu krieg ichs einfach nich hin den Text 1:1 an diese Kurve anzupassen, ohne dass das ganze schief und krumm wirkt.
Kann man in PS eine Linie definieren, an der sich der Text "anschmiegt" ?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## -H- (27. Juni 2001)

Was hast Du denn für eine PS Version? Mit dem 6er kannst bestimmte Stile für Texte  festlegen; da gibts auch einen der Flagge heißt und in etwa dem entspricht was Du machen willst.

5er sieht übel aus. Illustrator und Freehand haben schöne Funktionen für sowas.

H


----------



## Phreak (27. Juni 2001)

Es ist die PS6 Version.
Das mit der Flagge hab ich ja schon probiert,
nur ist das immer noch glückssache den text exakt an die Kurve anzupassen. Mir ist auch egal ob der text auch wirklich text bleibt (also kann auch ruhig als grafik weiterverarbeitet werden.)


----------



## -H- (27. Juni 2001)

wenn das mit der Flagge nicht zufriedenstellend ist, bleibt nur Handarbeit (viel Spaß!). Aaaber: wie schon gesagt haben Illustrator und Freehand jeweils Funktionen die genau für sowas gemacht sind. Dazu müßte ein Pfad entlang Deiner Kurve gezogen werden; In beiden Programmen kann man dann Texte an Pfaden ausrichten.


----------



## Scalé (27. Juni 2001)

is warscheinlich nicht wirklich hilfreich. aber villeicht hilft dir das:
http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/text_circletext.shtml


----------



## oezer (27. Juni 2001)

Wie wärs wenn du mal mit dem PenTool und PathTool arbeitest unter Photoshop? damit kann man schon einige sachen machen...

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## -H- (28. Juni 2001)

@ O3|Zer: Was siehst Du denn für Möglichkeiten in diesem Fall mit dem Pentool zu arbeiten?? Ich frag nur weil mich das schon überraschen würde, wenn das tatsächlich was bringen würde. Phreak möchte ja den Text ziemlich genau ausgerichtet bekommen. Ich meine man muß die Buchstaben einzeln transformieren (wies ja auch gemacht wird bei HeadFragGers Link) oder eben andere Programme dafür benutzen.

gruß
H


----------

